# Argentina Ghost Town That Was Underwater For 25 Years Re-emerges



## J_a_t_33 (May 14, 2013)

How much do you want to check this place out?

http://worldtruth.tv/strange-argentina-ghost-town-that-was-underwater-for-25-years-re-emerges/


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 25, 2013)

wow...yeah lots


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 25, 2013)

To be honest, it looks pretty knackered, though it's hardly surprising. Thx for posting.


----------



## Lenzo (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys, I know this is an old thread but just thought I'd link to my report of my visit to Epecuén back in December last year. I posted it in the Overseas section recently, thought you might be interested.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=30293#.VKrDSGSsWaE

Cheers!


----------

